# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Firmware v02.03 Released

## hassan riach

Hi, new firmware for *Cyclone Box* is ready.  *What's new?*
- Added support for Blackberry *MEP-14896-006 - FIRST IN THE UNIVERSE*  
Just update your box using "Box Wizard".  *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Box Team

----------

